# 1st Pumpkin Pie from scratch



## tropics (Dec 16, 2015)

Found some what they called Cheese Pumpkin,having been told these were the way to go.I picked up a 4 lb. section,guessed just right for making 2 pies.

Cut down to smaller size and peeled 













100_3353.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 16, 2015






Decided to steam them steamer ready













100_3354.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 16, 2015






Almost filled the pot













100_3355.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 16, 2015






After boiling awhile they do reduce 













100_3356.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 16, 2015






Hands got messy using a fork to mash and season.

Filled the 2 shells













100_3361.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 16, 2015






next time I will roast the pumpkin they took 1 hr 40 min to bake 













100_3362.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 16, 2015






1 pie went next door the lady sent us an OMG 













100_3363.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 16, 2015






Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2015)

Points for you Richie! Nice pie! My wife's in charge of pies here. Unless it's meat pie time then I'm on the hook.


----------



## tropics (Dec 17, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Points for you Richie! Nice pie! My wife's in charge of pies here. Unless it's meat pie time then I'm on the hook.


I hear ya I will be doing some more Turkey Pies pretty soon.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2015)

Real nice lookin pie there Richie, that had to be tasty !  Nice job !   Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Real nice lookin pie there Richie, that had to be tasty ! Nice job !


Justin Thanks your to kind I am enjoying how tasty,the fresh ingredients make things taste.Thanks for the point

Richie


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 23, 2015)

Did you say Pumpkin Pie?... You got my attention. My mouth is watering.

Looks delicious!


----------



## tropics (Dec 24, 2015)

redheelerdog said:


> Did you say Pumpkin Pie?... You got my attention. My mouth is watering.
> 
> Looks delicious!


Thank you I made Sweet Potato pie for Thanksgiving.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------

